# Forum > Social Media > Facebook Accounts And Services > [Selling] Verified Online E-wallets Accounts REVOLUT,MONESE,WISE,SKRILL,ETC

## Jeremynels

Verified Online E-wallets Accounts REVOLUT,MONESE,WISE,SKRILL,ETC

Hello

This is an updated list if you don't find what you want in this list then I probably don't have.

Its harder and harder to verify those accounts specialty recently they ask for selfie ID, this is why i am firm with the price.




Only contact via telegram, Skype I don't use Discord or contact via email.


Today Stock list of European and US accounts


Airtm.com: verified price $80

Anycoin: verified price $70

Binance : verified price $120

Bitpay: verified price $60

Blockchain: verified price $80

Coinbase: verified price $90

Crypto.com: verified price $60

Cryptopay: verified price $70

Etoro: verified price $100

Kraken: verified price $70

Localbitcoins: verified price $130

Monese: verified price $90

Neteller: verified price $120

Paxful: verified price $140

Revolut: verified price $120

Skrill: verified price $120

Spectrocoin: verified price $120

Wirex: verified price $120

Wise: verified price $120



Telegram: @Jeremynels

Skype: live:.cid.eb900388744d88dd

Skype Link: https://join.skype.com/invite/E7cPAWGGtoLB

----------


## Jeremynels

All accounts are available, contacts above :

----------


## Jeremynels

All accounts are available, contacts above :

----------


## Jeremynels

All accounts are available, contacts above :

----------

